# Env: Highest Use for Water



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

I ran across a problem that listed contaminant concentrations in water (PCBs, etc.) and then asked what the highest use for the water was. The options were drinking water, recreational water, nuclear cooling tower water, and then hazardous waste. I can easily compare the values to those in the EPA drinking water standards (available in pdf on the EPA website) but how do I find standards for the other options? Any ideas?

-GT


----------



## Hill William (Oct 4, 2006)

im not sure but i thought there were standards in the cerm appendices. cant look it up myself b/c my old roomate has my study shit.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

I looked through the Appendix and they are not there. The Appendix does give two pages worth of 10 state standards but that does not cover water designations. I may thumb through the water/env sections and see if it is there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

Look it up on the EPA website, print it out, and put it in a binder to bring with you. I can't tell you how much crap I got off of federal websites regarding laws and standards that I brought in with me. Useful stuff.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

I didn't find anything regarding the non-drinking water classifications on EPA's website. I will take a look again.

Any other standards you suggest getting?

I have the full drinking water standards and ADA already.

-GT


----------



## udpolo15 (Oct 4, 2006)

My guess if that you look at the drinking water standards and the RCRA Characteristic Waste Numbers the answer will be obvious.

If you post the acutal questions, I might be able to help out a little more.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 4, 2006)

Can anybody put the links to EPA water standards any other water standards links up. :"the other board":

Thanks


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.epa.gov/waterscience/standards/

Polo..The one I saw was clearly drinking water, but I was wondering how to come up with the others. I will run a search for the RCRA standards as well, unless you happen to know where I can get them directly.


----------

